# Looks like OBX had a catback for the 2.5 now.



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone tried it? I know the header has been a bit iffy but a cat back is pretty hard to mess up. Looks like a rip off of the magnaflow system. Pretty good price too, all over eBay for about 384 shipped.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

don't do it.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Vash350z said:


> a cat back is pretty hard to mess up.


I disagree, if it could be messed up, OBX could do it.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

is it stainless? what mil? 

if its just a cheaply bent, aluminized steel, probably poorly fitting piece of work... well that is pretty bad for almost $400.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I just wanted to add, anyone that supports OBX by buying their products is basically putting the people who actually took the time to research and develop these products out of business. If you want to send even more money over to china, that's your money and your choice, but don't expect any tuners in the states to support you if you don't support them.

The guys building gear for this 2.5 are already doing it at heavily discounted rates and risks. They are losing their butts trying to get people interested in this motor. Then OBX has the audacity to come along and literally copy others designs making it even harder for the domestic fabricators and tuners to supply us with ANYTHING. I mean if someone asked you to come work at their store for minimum wage, when you're making $20/hr at your regular job, would you? Every part we have for these rabbits is basically paying these guys half what they could make building a more lucrative project. So before you buy OBX think about where the parts, technology, research, and development all came from to allow you to have these choices.

Oh and there aren't that many 2.5 tuners out there. If you put one out of business on the 2.5 front, there goes half your future mods.

Where is eurojet at on the 2.5? Case and point. OBX destroys our supporters interest in supporting us. Don't do this to the 3% of 2.5 owners on the road who want to see their VW competitive. We are a minority among minorities in a niche market that only small companies can even fill. Don't mess it up by shipping your $$$ to China.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

tchilds said:


> I just wanted to add, anyone that supports OBX by buying their products is basically putting the people who actually took the time to research and develop these products out of business. If you want to send even more money over to china, that's your money and your choice, but don't expect any tuners in the states to support you if you don't support them.
> 
> The guys building gear for this 2.5 are already doing it at heavily discounted rates and risks. They are losing their butts trying to get people interested in this motor. Then OBX has the audacity to come along and literally copy others designs making it even harder for the domestic fabricators and tuners to supply us with ANYTHING. I mean if someone asked you to come work at their store for minimum wage, when you're making $20/hr at your regular job, would you? Every part we have for these rabbits is basically paying these guys half what they could make building a more lucrative project. So before you buy OBX think about where the parts, technology, research, and development all came from to allow you to have these choices.
> 
> ...


Epic rant, couldn't agree more though.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Where is eurojet at on the 2.5?


i dont know whats wrong with EJ


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ej has moved on to bigger and deeper wallets! Stasis has money! And I think now that the r20 is coming they'll focus on that...

Eurojet didn't make much off the ol two five anyway...lots of tire kickers no actual buyers.

Buy from a REAL volkswagen tuner


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Ej has moved on to bigger and deeper wallets! Stasis has money! And I think now that the r20 is coming they'll focus on that...
> 
> Eurojet didn't make much off the ol two five anyway...lots of tire kickers no actual buyers.
> 
> Buy from a REAL volkswagen tuner


The funny thing is I think your right. I bet all these companies will switch to making parts for the Golf R(40k) and ttrs which costs 70k and probably wont sell well. The Golf R has full aftermarket anyways so why flood the market more in that area, and I have a feeling dev. for the ttrs will blow up and the parts never sell. Just my .02, I think they should focus on the 2.5 but eh it is what it is.

BTW some places are selling the obx header for 400+ :facepalm:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Will Not Support.

Def. want to see some more 2.5 :heart: tho from other reputable companies.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Ej has moved on to bigger and deeper wallets! Stasis has money! And I think now that the r20 is coming they'll focus on that...
> 
> Eurojet didn't make much off the ol two five anyway...lots of tire kickers no actual buyers.
> 
> Buy from a REAL volkswagen tuner


lol, what i meant is that it looks like they are gone! no more FB page, and no more website... not even the emails are working!

and Joel (EJ former owner) did love the 2.5... he made a bunch of stuff... and he lost some money on dev that he never got back... he did design intake manis, headers, downpipes, turbo kits, exhaust, seats, and more for us 2.5s... he just couldnt sell most of it. at which point, it was stupid to keep on trying to lose more money.

http://eurojetblog.com/?p=11

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3991343-GO-BUNNY-GO!!!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4357588-Eurojet-Turbo-Kit


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, what i meant is that it looks like they are gone! no more FB page, and no more website... not even the emails are working!


Ya isnt that funny. pm'd


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Whoa big guy, just wanted to draw attention to another exhaust system on the market. I have personally never used an OBX product but have used Megan racing products on other cars with good results


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

God I want someone to try this...ide love to hear a sound clip


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Is the OBX header a rip off of the EJ header? Looks like it.

I better snap up an EJ header now if I can still find one. Unless there is a better option?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Don't want to offend anyone, but no chinese s**t on my car. Tried them, and it's a fail.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

zevion said:


> Is the OBX header a rip off of the EJ header? Looks like it.
> 
> I better snap up an EJ header now if I can still find one. Unless there is a better option?


no its a fake copy of one that doesn't work or fit the same

talking about it won't help in any way other than sending them business so that's all i have to say about that piece of crap


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Vash350z said:


> Whoa big guy, just wanted to draw attention to another exhaust system on the market. I have personally never used an OBX product but have used Megan racing products on other cars with good results



VW are not the same as honda. There's probably like one tuned VW on the road for every 100 honda's, don't quote me on that. We are a very small group though with the 2.5 and need all the help we can get. Its been three years and I'm still waiting on a basic chip tune. We have very little support as it is, even though many good companies are doing a lot of R&D, it could be better.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Ej has moved on to bigger and deeper wallets! Stasis has money! And I think now that the r20 is coming they'll focus on that...
> 
> Eurojet didn't make much off the ol two five anyway...lots of tire kickers no actual buyers.
> 
> Buy from a REAL volkswagen tuner


I have to agree with you as well. I see a lot of people talking about getting this for their 2.5 and how they wish more stuff was avaliable for the 2.5. In all honestly I think people buy a rabbit/golf because it is affordable. I would of gotten a GTI if it was in my budget. It has more power and more fuel efficient, it is a win win in my opinion.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Same fuel economy, worse once chipped. Stage 2 turbo rabbit can average 25-28mpg reported from dif peeps. 

Carbon build up on the intake valves like a mother effer, look up the videos and pictures. Cam followers that destroy your car. Transmisions that need a tune that cost as much as a motor tune. You will worship the 2.5 once you familiarize yourself with all the 2.0t issues. 

2.5 comes in a lighter package, with lighter wheels, with a 5 speed, and larger displacement motor. With just SRI and intake combo for $1600 it will run door to door with a chipped 2.0t and sound way better. Why isn't it sporty again? Oh and its cheaper so I have more $$$ for mods and cheaper insurance??? Wow sounds like a win win win win win to me. Not to mention the spare cylinder heads and transmissions i can pick up for $300 a pop which allows me to drive it like I stole it.... etc etc. There's also nothing sporty about a motor that can rev to 7500 rpm w/out falling on its face... 



Anyway, no idea what happened to eurojet they seem to have dissapeared??? for all i know they legally sold their hardware to OBX, i really don't know or care but my point still stands. the 2.5 needs all the help it can get and supporting companies like UM, C2, INA, and a number of others that have supported us, we will only develop this awesome motor even further.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Same fuel economy, worse once chipped. Stage 2 turbo rabbit can average 25-28mpg reported from dif peeps.
> 
> Carbon build up on the intake valves like a mother effer, look up the videos and pictures. Cam followers that destroy your car. Transmisions that need a tune that cost as much as a motor tune. You will worship the 2.5 once you familiarize yourself with all the 2.0t issues.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree, the 2.0t that you are referring to is it the FSI? I haven't heard anything bad about the TSI. My sister has a 08 Jetta wolf and its been in the shop for repairs. My brother has a 09 GLI why the TSI engine and its been great. NO problems at all. Both the Jetta and GLI get way better mile then my rabbit. Only thing that I don't like about the gti is the dog tranny. I prefer the tranny on my rabbit. It just drives a lot smoother. 

You mention putting a turbo in a 2.5l and that may sound great but keep in mind the engine is not designed for one. Yes I know people have them and they don't have any problems. But you never know if anything does happen. Its not like you can go to the dealer if a part goes out on you. 

Yes a short ram intake and header would be able to run door to door with a 2.0t, thats great. You can now keep up with a 2.0t, but when you add more power you need to add more stopping power. more money for brakes, suspension. Sorry but your going to have to face it. When the 2.5l came out there were a lot of companies developing stuff for our cars. Now it has slowed down there is a lot of demand for parts for the 2.5l but not a lot of people willing to put up the money for the products.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

take it from someone that is actively modifying his 2.5 and towing a 2,000lb boat/trailer with it...

this rabbit platform is more than capable for handling a good 200whp which will give a gti a run for its money. the brakes are great, so is the motor. you are entitled to your opinion but mine is based on a lot of experience in the 45k miles i've been driving my 09+ 2.5 since new.

Btw the 09+ get better mileage, and the 2011+ get the taller gears for even better mileage at about 33mpg highway. I get 360-400 miles per tank and my car is not chipped, running an SRI w/out a tune is less than ideal. I expect even better in the future or at least the same up to about 300hp.

i also happen to get over 20mpg average while towing the boat, obviously 90% highway. the same as my dad's v6 crossover with best in class fuel economy.

over all i'm pretty happy with the 2.5's versatility. further more, vw seems to be as well. this motor is now available in pretty much any model.

*As far as people not being willing, I am driving my car 9 hours and taking a bus home to see a SRI tune happen for the 09+. giving my car up for 2-4 weeks* So please speak for yourself.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well from my own experience I haven't towed a trailer with my rabbit and would never do that. I hate to put any strain on the transmission. I have a 07 rabbit with the 150hp engine so my experience is going to be different from yours. I have over 45k miles on my rabbit and haven't had any problems with it. I did at one point had a full cat back exhaust and header from Eurojet. The car is chipped and the power was great. I took it off because there was just too much drone and made a drive to another state unpleasant. I will have to say that the brakes held up but i could of used more stopping power. 

Again this is my opinion and there is nothing wrong with yours. I do have to say that your going to have to do a lot more to the car to get 300hp from the 2.5l


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Its rated to tow 2,000lbs with manual but the automatic is only 1,000lbs. I don't want to give anyone misconceptions. 

The stock tires sucked like they do on all VW's. Get better tires get better stopping power. Brakes don't stop you, tires do.

I also run stock exhaust and plan to for ever because I hate drone in a daily too. Quiet exhausts just give more torque down low, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh I upgraded my wheels and tires after a month of owning the car. I have 205/55/16 with Michelin's. Brakes play a big role in stopping you.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

most of us will be biased for the 2.5... and i know i am.

there are MANY reasons to love the 2.5...
its dirty cheap! to buy, to replace... you need a new motor? no worries!
this thing is so undervalued! its stupid.

you need to fix it? why? this motor is as reliable as a dog to a blind person. My only downtime with my car (on both my mkvs, i have a total of 80k miles and 4.5 years) has been that caused by me.

on top of it, ALL 2.0s are direct injected. fun right? no.
They get carbon build up, as if it was designed to do so! we dont. our ports are almost as clean as new at 50k miles.

you want power? we can get turbo chargers, intake mani, headers, etc.

we might not get all of the market's support, BUT we still share a ton of parts with the GTI/GLI so its a win situation for us.
And, we already have 2 options for intake manifolds, and several more on dev. the 2.0 barely has 1.5.. lol.
hep is making one for the 2.0, and sort of HPA as well...

quite honestly, the only AWESOME thing from the 2.0t are the trannies. both: DSG AND 02Q are incredible. while our automatic 6spd and 5spd suck.

bennefit of the 2.5: we can use an 02J or 02Q (mkiv and mkv 2.0t trannies) if we wanted.

honestly, whats there not to love?

did i mention how SEXY it sounds?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

you mean 02M and 02Q

we basically have an 02J 5 speed right? yeh the dif sucks but its not a horrible trans. unfortunately i agree it is inferior to the 6 speed, while the DSG is preference, and the 5 speed is better in the quarter (than the 6 speed).

EIP squished the stock 6 speed gears at something like 800ft/lb torque on an all wheel drive system so it is very very nice :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, i wouldn't say that our 5 speed sucks. The diff is crap but the transmission is fine. Its pretty tough, and i like the gearing on it for launching. Being able to do a 60mph run without having to shift into third is pretty cool.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

sleeper247 said:


> Oh I upgraded my wheels and tires after a month of owning the car. I have 205/55/16 with Michelin's. Brakes play a big role in stopping you.


$300 for GLI/GTI front rotor conversion from ECStuning. Im not sure if our cars have the same calipers as the GLI/GTI tho (maybe someone can answer this). Either way, one of the best mods for the price imo. Get drilled or slotted rotors and you wont have any braking issues even from 140-0, no fade and ample braking power for $300. Good tires deff help too :laugh::laugh:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Brakes don't stop you, tires do.
> 
> Quiet exhausts just give more torque down low.



Tires are very important, but brakes are absolutely fundamental. I run R32 calipers with ECS drilled/slotted rotors for my Golf and Brembo's on my R32. Have Dunlop Sportmaxx on both and stopping distance is great on both. But you can't have one without the other, tires AND brakes.

And I fail to see how the VOLUME of an exhaust has anything to do with low down torque.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

DerekH said:


> Yeah, i wouldn't say that our 5 speed sucks. The diff is crap but the transmission is fine. Its pretty tough, and i like the gearing on it for launching. Being able to do a 60mph run without having to shift into third is pretty cool.


Doing 110+ mph runs in 3rd is also quite fun haha, for those of us that are able to do so at least .


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> you mean 02M and 02Q
> 
> we basically have an 02J 5 speed right? yeh the dif sucks but its not a horrible trans. unfortunately i agree it is inferior to the 6 speed, while the DSG is preference, and the 5 speed is better in the quarter (than the 6 speed).
> 
> EIP squished the stock 6 speed gears at something like 800ft/lb torque on an all wheel drive system so it is very very nice :thumbup:


the tranny on most 1.8ts was the 02J, the 02m (fwd) was mostly found on beetles, and the 02m (awd) was found on the .:Rs


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

again you forgot GTI had 02m in aniversary edition mated to 1.8t as well as the 24v vr6 which both had the 02m in the GTI and GLI


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, but still... the 02j was the "standard"


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

zevion said:


> Tires are very important, but brakes are absolutely fundamental. I run R32 calipers with ECS drilled/slotted rotors for my Golf and Brembo's on my R32. Have Dunlop Sportmaxx on both and stopping distance is great on both. But you can't have one without the other, tires AND brakes.
> 
> And I fail to see how the VOLUME of an exhaust has anything to do with low down torque.


I totally agree on the brakes defiantly need a upgrade if you do serious driving in this car. Did tail of the dragon serious brake fade glade i had a manual trans LOL


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't just rule out OBX and say their products are inferior and they don't do research etc. They make some great products for instance a great set of equal length headers for the maxima, some have said for the 2.5L their headers are bad but others reported the ones with the downpipe turned out good. So they may not be top of line but its definitely not just some ebay crap, they do have an ok reputation.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> I wouldn't just rule out OBX and say their products are inferior and they don't do research etc. They make some great products for instance a great set of equal length headers for the maxima, some have said for the 2.5L their headers are bad but others reported the ones with the downpipe turned out good. So they may not be top of line but its definitely not just some ebay crap, they do have an ok reputation.


I can agree with you. I haven't seen anyone with the OBX header give them any problems. Hell if OBX is all you can get then why not? Yes Evolution has a header as well but its a lot of $$$.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Now that EJ is done. The OBX knock off the EJ header is the only option. Has anyone out there tried it?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

plenty of people tried it.

you will need to true the flange, as best you can, because they look like they were made by a high school metal shop student. they will leak. only four runners go to the 5-1 o2 sensor, so one cylinder just runs its own path independently... the welds are soooo few and cheap they WILL NOT hold up. ZERO interior welds FYI. so you will need to reinforce the inferior welds after you true the leaking flange AND cut a cardboard gasket to prevent it from leaking. etc etc etc. don't forget to buy new exhaust studs and nuts, don't cheap out on these so add another $80 to the price. So you're up to $100 in machining, $80 for hardware, $100 for the welds, $200 for a custom midpipe, and still have a leaking pieces of junk header that will crack and fall apart eventually.

i don't see why you guys would replace your perfectly good stock headers for this thing when all it is going to do is cheapen your VW and cause problems for basically no gain. just a shift in the power band IF you are lucky not to have issues with it leaking all over and fogging you out of the car. if you don't have the $$$ for headers then keep the stock ones, they work GREAT.

there is a thread started by a guy that can weld and machine, who just bought the OBX headers, still on first page of tech forums. i'm sure he will have a lot to offer about the newer style OBX headers which may actually fit and have more properly copied the eurojet headers with a better collector and o2 sensor configuration. he did already mention the flange is complete junk and the interior welds are non existant though in his initial inspection of the product.

The cost of a good quality flange in materials and tooling is more than these headers cost ME having access to a state funded machine shop at university!!! honestly. I don't know how china makes stuff so cheap but there is a reason and most of it is what you get. Would I buy these? Absolutely, just lost my other job about a month ago and these look very fun to play around with and I have the tools/knowledge to "fix" them. Would I support OBX? HELLLLNOOOOO

If you guys do buy them, find the ones that have the true 5-1 collector and o2 sensor that is plumbed into all 5. There are two styles of these headers on market, one is a lame rip off and other is slightly more similar to the eurojet. The old style obx is absolutely stupid design and doesn't even make sense, they just added a 5th cylinder to an old header design they had laying around!!!! ROFL. Does anyone know if eurojet sold them the plans? It seems this new revision may actually just be cheap eurojet headers.

Oh and NISSAN v6 motors were around for like 10 years + now same motor.... so don't compare vw to them as far as the OBX quality goes. The thing about these over seas machine shops is they build HORRIBLE HORRIBLE stuff at first, but then as the labor force is trained over about a decade or two, they begin to build really nice rip off parts, sometimes begin designing their own nice stuff! I've seen it before, even written reports on it in high school like ten years ago lol!!! The bicycle industry is the best example of this!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I was referring to the EJ knock off, he old one was just silly. I would love to support EJ but they went belly up.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Vash350z said:


> I was referring to the EJ knock off, he old one was just silly. I would love to support EJ but they went belly up.


lol, they didnt went "belly up".



TheZookeeper said:


> I've got some inside info
> 
> Stasis didn't kill the EJ line, Stasis breached the contract and the 3 EJ guys resigned, due to multiple financial issues that Stasis is struggling with and could not pay bills or fill invoices for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Vash350z said:


> I was referring to the EJ knock off, he old one was just silly. I would love to support EJ but they went belly up.


they are both EJ knock offs, its just OBX is so horrible at understanding what they're doing that their first attempt was laughable. we're only talking slight shifts in the power band here so i'd just say skip the whole thing and void headaches but the headers would sound sweet for sure. if peeps start getting em to bolt up w/out custom work then they would at least be removable/replaceable.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> they are both EJ knock offs, its just OBX is so horrible at understanding what they're doing that their first attempt was laughable. we're only talking slight shifts in the power band here so i'd just say skip the whole thing and void headaches but the headers would sound sweet for sure. if peeps start getting em to bolt up w/out custom work then they would at least be removable/replaceable.


Im thinking a long tube header setup for the s/c. I could just get the flange from c2 and make my own, but... Id rather drop 250 and fix whatever I have too. as long as its not super warped I can have cometic make me a thick gasket for like 20bucks. I would however cut off the triangle flange and weld on a 2.5"vband, so I can swap between hf cat pipe, and test pipe


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

tchilds said:


> plenty of people tried it.
> 
> you will need to true the flange, as best you can, because they look like they were made by a high school metal shop student. they will leak. only four runners go to the 5-1 o2 sensor, so one cylinder just runs its own path independently... the welds are soooo few and cheap they WILL NOT hold up. ZERO interior welds FYI. so you will need to reinforce the inferior welds after you true the leaking flange AND cut a cardboard gasket to prevent it from leaking. etc etc etc. don't forget to buy new exhaust studs and nuts, don't cheap out on these so add another $80 to the price. So you're up to $100 in machining, $80 for hardware, $100 for the welds, $200 for a custom midpipe, and still have a leaking pieces of junk header that will crack and fall apart eventually.
> 
> ...



Nissan didn't have the same motor for 10+ years trust me I know I'm on my third Nissan Maxima and the VQ is one of the best motors ever to be made but its not the same for 10 years you'd be ignorant to think that. Its like saying the VW 1.8t and 2.0t are the same motor. Even the 2.5 is not the same motor it was 5 years ago or even 2 years ago. Plus, what would it matter if the motor was 10 years old, they make a good quality header for 4 different Nissan motors?

Maybe there first design is not the greatest for the 2.5L but there second is good enough to consider and its a long tube design which makes it that much more appealing. Then you worry about o2 sensors? Your modding a car in a way that's going to pollute the air and change the o2 sensor reading anyways, reflash the ecu/install an o2 simulator whatever it is and be done with it IMO.

I'm not defending obx I'm just saying being close minded and just ruling them out just because they are not eurojet or whoever is ignorance at its best IMO.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Im thinking a long tube header setup for the s/c. I could just get the flange from c2 and make my own, but... Id rather drop 250 and fix whatever I have too. as long as its not super warped I can have cometic make me a thick gasket for like 20bucks. I would however cut off the triangle flange and weld on a 2.5"vband, so I can swap between hf cat pipe, and test pipe


I like your plans, keep us posted and updated with a build thread. (If its already somewhere on here, sorry I'm not on here much)


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Nissan didn't have the same motor for 10+ years trust me I know I'm on my third Nissan Maxima and the VQ is one of the best motors ever to be made but its not the same for 10 years you'd be ignorant to think that. Its like saying the VW 1.8t and 2.0t are the same motor. Even the 2.5 is not the same motor it was 5 years ago or even 2 years ago. Plus, what would it matter if the motor was 10 years old, they make a good quality header for 4 different Nissan motors?
> 
> Maybe there first design is not the greatest for the 2.5L but there second is good enough to consider and its a long tube design which makes it that much more appealing. Then you worry about o2 sensors? Your modding a car in a way that's going to pollute the air and change the o2 sensor reading anyways, reflash the ecu/install an o2 simulator whatever it is and be done with it IMO.
> 
> I'm not defending obx I'm just saying being close minded and just ruling them out just because they are not eurojet or whoever is ignorance at its best IMO.


:thumbup: Jetta Master


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not ruling OBX out. They're the only company making headers for us right now so it doesn't really matter lol. i'm not paying $250 for junk or $1500 for 10hp so somebody is going to have to make some headers some where in the middle that bolt up directly to get my money.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys, he's new... he doesnt know OBX like we do. :banghead:

and he likes the "re designed headers"... :laugh:


----------

